# Из чего эти клапана?



## rodiongork (27 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые Знатоки, здравствуйте еще раз!

Притащил домой древний вельт. Внутри оторванные планки не гремели, звуки на большинстве клавиш тютелька в тютельку - ну и цена смешная была - вот я и захватил.

Но несколько клапанов надо поправить. Открыл и вижу такое, хм. Не очень понял из чего они сделаны, но это не лайка  Целлулоид? Бумага? Некоторые впрочем заменены на что-то более лайкоподобное.


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

Видно, что аккордеон колхозили. На что заменили залоги на клапанах на фото - похоже на лайку. А то что в Вельтах используют искусственную лайку, это да. Материал я не могу точно сказать какой - синтетика, целлюлоза...


----------



## glory (28 Янв 2017)

Не заморачивайтесь.. Если стоят нормально - пусть стоят, если под замену - менять на лайку,  хуже уже не будет...


----------



## rodiongork (28 Янв 2017)

Спасибо за ответы! Я хотел понять оригинальные ли это залоги - и насколько хорошо они живут, особенно внутри. Так-то похоже что прямизну сохраняют вполне...

Цитата:


> Видно, что аккордеон колхозили.


Да, я еще когда на месте осматривал, заметил что и внешние следы "ремонта" - одна диезная клавиша заменена на деревянную, да перепутаны клавиши регистров (2-я и 4-я - бандонеон и тремоло). Сейчас выпилил себе отвертку чтоб снять резонаторы и убедился что "колхозили" это довольно мягко сказано:



Ну ничего, по сравнению с предыдущим девайсом это уже не выглядит слишком сложно... 

Цитата:


> Не заморачивайтесь.. Если стоят нормально - пусть стоят, если под замену - менять на лайку, хуже уже не будет...


 Отлично, так и сделаю! У меня тут целый донорский "этюд" 

А планки что, алюминиевые что ли?


----------



## glory (28 Янв 2017)

Ну, не серебрянные же..
Правильнее - дюралюминий.. На старых может быть цинк...


----------

